# Jungle Fungus Clear, Jungle Fungus Eliminator, Binox content list and description



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm sure it's been discussed before, but here's the breakdown of JFC, JFE, and Binox.

*Jungle Fungus Clear (fizz tabs):*
nitrofurazone - Gram Neg and Pos antibiotic
furazolidone - Gran Neg and Pos, and Protozoal antibiotic 
potassium dichromate - Industrial chemical, toxic carcinogen, oxidizing agent
*Jungle Fungus Eliminator (liquid):*
sodium chloride - Good old salt
nitrofurazone - Gram Neg and Pos antibiotic
furazolidone - Gran Neg and Pos, and Protozoal antibiotic 
potassium dichromate - Industrial chemical, toxic carcinogen, oxidizing agent
*Binox:*
Extra strength, strongest of the three, not all ingredients listed


----------

